# Energy Efficient Light Bulbs



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Would anyone have a suggestion as to where I can reliably obtain compact fluorescent or even LED replacement bulbs? I've spotted a few compact fluorescents around arbitrarily, but it seems that most places sell incandescent and halogen bulbs, which not only waste energy, but run hot. It would be really great to find a place that reliably offers a range of those bulbs, and even better if they offer LEDs. If located in Maadi, even better yet. 

Any hints?

Thanks!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Metro supermarket sell energy efficient bulbs, not sure about LEDs though


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Haven't seen LEDs here, as they would probably be too expensive. Other energy efficient bulbs can be found in Alfa Supermarket or Carrefour. Honestly though, the price of electricity is so subsidized here, it would probably take a decade to see a return on investment in energy efficient lights here.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> Haven't seen LEDs here, as they would probably be too expensive. Other energy efficient bulbs can be found in Alfa Supermarket or Carrefour. Honestly though, the price of electricity is so subsidized here, it would probably take a decade to see a return on investment in energy efficient lights here.


The way I figure it, those subsidies may not be around for forever, as they were on the table not so long also. Additionally, it's not only just the cost of running the light alone to consider, but also the heat generated by them as well, which directly impacts the cost of running an HVAC system in turn. It may be funny to think about this in cold weather, but I've often found it's the best time to start planning as there is no rush for the materials. My office uses probably over 200 of these 50w halogen down spots that run hideously hot, so a summer of reduced A/C use would probably pay for their replacement. Plus it would provide a little added comfort at home in the evenings in warm weather.

...which reminds me, I'm also looking for programmable, digital AC thermostat for the office... though I fully anticipate that I may have to bring that back with me next trip.

Also, I'm thinking to replace one of the built-in AC units in my flat, as I suspect it may be a late 70's-80's model, with an energy efficient model. Can anyone recommend a good AC sales/contractor?


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

jemiljan said:


> The way I figure it, those subsidies may not be around for forever, as they were on the table not so long also. Additionally, it's not only just the cost of running the light alone to consider, but also the heat generated by them as well, which directly impacts the cost of running an HVAC system in turn. It may be funny to think about this in cold weather, but I've often found it's the best time to start planning as there is no rush for the materials. My office uses probably over 200 of these 50w halogen down spots that run hideously hot, so a summer of reduced A/C use would probably pay for their replacement. Plus it would provide a little added comfort at home in the evenings in warm weather.
> 
> ...which reminds me, I'm also looking for programmable, digital AC thermostat for the office... though I fully anticipate that I may have to bring that back with me next trip.
> 
> Also, I'm thinking to replace one of the built-in AC units in my flat, as I suspect it may be a late 70's-80's model, with an energy efficient model. Can anyone recommend a good AC sales/contractor?


Good as in Egypptian good! His name is Hesham 01001617060 or 01226260266
I had him relocate my LG aircon twice and bought a small samsung from him.
One advice, no matter what, buy Sharp then Samsung. Don't bother with anything else. My split 3 HP LG was so loud (the inside unit) that I had to keep tirning it on and off all day to get some quiet.


----------

